# Eclipse, CVS und Linux



## Babba_BLuBB (29. Apr 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem bei der Einrichung von CVS in Eclipse unter Linux.
Auf meinem Windows-Rechner ist das Einrichten von CVS in Eclipse kein Problem. Ich arbeite auch der Zeit erfolgreich damit und hatte noch keine Probleme.

Nun wollte ich CVS auch in meinem Eclipse unter Linux einrichten. Das erste Auschecken aus dem CVS funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Wenn ich allerdings ein "refresh" auf das ausgecheckte Projekt mache, dann werden auf einmal in jedem Ordner/Package des Projekts die cvs-Ordner mit angezeigt. Wenn ich dann ein Commit machen will, dann werden die Dateien aus den cvs-Ordnern auch mit im Commit-Wizzard angezeigt. In Windows ist das nicht der Fall. Dort kam ich noch nie in Berührung mit den Dateien aus dem cvs-Ordner.

Ich habe schon in der Hilfe von Eclipse und auch kurz bei Google gesucht, allerdings ohne Erfolg.

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Apr 2007)

Das funktioniert unter Windows und Linux exakt gleich.
Versuch es einfach nochmal, irgendwas wird schief gegangen sein.


----------



## Babba_BLuBB (30. Apr 2007)

Ja, das hab ich zu erst auch gedacht. Bei einem Bekannten funktioniert das ganze auch tadellos in Linux, aber auf meiner Mühle steckt irgendwie der Wurm drin.

Hab das genze gerade noch mal ausprobiert, aber wieder mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Ich finde es vor allem merkwürdig, dass alles OK ist, bis ich einen "refresh" mache. Erst ab dann gehts in die Hose.

Ich hab in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen, dass man einfach einen Filter für den Package-Explorer definieren soll, der die CVS-Ordner ausblendet. Allerdings verhält sich Eclipse dann bei einem commit nicht so, wie beispielweise auf meinem Windows-Rechner.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mai 2007)

starte Eclipse mal mit dem Parameter clean (lösch am besten vorher das Projekt und die Repository Location).
Wenn auch das nichts nützt, nimm einen neuen Workspace.


----------



## Babba_BLuBB (2. Mai 2007)

Das mit dem neuen Workspace hab ich auch schon versucht. Ich hab sogar das Eclipse aus dem Paketverwaltungsystem meiner Distribution deinstalliert und mir das "Original" von eclipse.org heruntergeladen. Aber auch damit kommt es zur gleichen merkwürdigen Erscheinung...

Ich bin echt mit meinem Latein am Ende...  :cry:


----------



## Babba_BLuBB (2. Mai 2007)

Ich hab endlich des Rätsels Lösung gefunden:
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=135635

Das "Linux-Eclipse" kommt in zusammenhang mit CVS irgendwie durcheinander, wenn man den Workspace auf eine FAT32-Partition legt.

Da kommt doch kein Schwein drauf...


----------

